# Automated Ban 'Reason' thread



## Dyn (Apr 10, 2021)

I think you should make a sticky thread with a bot that posts every time somebody is banned to let us know they got banned and why, except instead of telling us the real reason I think you should scrape all the ban reasons from ResetEra and have it give one of those randomly.


----------



## DragoonSierra (Apr 10, 2021)

You makin plans buddy?


----------



## DumbDude42 (Apr 10, 2021)

so it would just read
>banned for racism
>banned for transphobia
>banned for gamergate
over and over and over again?


----------



## Dyn (Apr 10, 2021)

DumbDude42 said:


> so it would just read
> >banned for racism
> >banned for transphobia
> >banned for gamergate
> over and over and over again?


Yes but their ban reasons are way better than that.

'Banned for dismissing concerns about transphobic representation in Super Mario Kart 3'


----------



## White Devil (Apr 10, 2021)

Banned for drive-by commentary on a thread about black lives matter in Mario Paint.


----------



## Xenomorph (Apr 10, 2021)

Banned for price gouging turnips in Animal Crossing


----------



## The Last Stand (Apr 10, 2021)

Banned for white knighting.


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Apr 10, 2021)

Banned for fedposting about what xir wants to do to Isabelle from Animal Crossing.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Apr 10, 2021)

DumbDude42 said:


> so it would just read
> >banned for racism
> >banned for transphobia
> >banned for gamergate
> over and over and over again?


banned 4 autism


----------



## Marissa Moira (Apr 10, 2021)

banned for liking fat chicks


----------



## deepFriedBaka (Apr 10, 2021)

banned for shitposting
(although let's be honest, that would probably be half of the bans.)


----------



## Lame Entropy (Apr 10, 2021)

Banned for misgendering Tommy Tooter.


----------



## Zarkov (Apr 10, 2021)

User permanently banned for calling the mods fat and gay.


----------



## Book Thief (Apr 10, 2021)

You could set up an ad-lib generator around this, so that_ "Banned for <offense> <badthing> of <piece of media>"_ becomes _"Banned for concern trolling the discussion surrounding the homophobic themes of Sonic the Hedgehog."_


----------



## Grotesque Bushes (Apr 10, 2021)

Marissa Moira said:


> banned for liking fat chicks


So who's the admin now?


----------



## Slappy McGherkin (Apr 10, 2021)

I always used to use kindergarten excuses for bans, like "Does not play well with others" or "Needs potty mouth washed out with soap" or "Mommy says it's nap time!"
It was much more infuriating to said user being banned and entertaining to other forum users.


----------



## NerdShamer (Apr 10, 2021)

Banned for being more obnoxious than @Arm Pit Cream


----------



## draggs (Apr 10, 2021)

Banned for loli animu degeneracy


----------



## verygayFrogs (Apr 10, 2021)

Slappy McGherkin said:


> I always used to use kindergarten excuses for bans, like "Does not play well with others" or "Needs potty mouth washed out with soap" or "Mommy says it's nap time!"
> It was much more infuriating to said user being banned and entertaining to other forum users.


Dude holy shit that's hilarious


----------



## Banditotron (Apr 10, 2021)

Banned for posting on kiwifarms


----------



## HarveyMC (Apr 10, 2021)

Sounds like a great way to get people to specifically make accounts in order to get banned


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Apr 10, 2021)

User banned (1 month): Inflammatory stink ditch, severe history of stink ditch inflammation


----------



## Antarctic Hellbeast (Apr 10, 2021)

Someone's going for a speedrun


----------



## Dick Justice (Apr 10, 2021)

HeyItsHarveyMacClout said:


> Sounds like a great way to get people to specifically make accounts in order to get banned


I don't see the problem either way.
Griefing reeee-era is shooting fish in a barrel.
Griefing the farms is pissing into an ocean of piss.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Apr 10, 2021)

That's not gonna happen lol, I've seen a ton of bans where the mods just leave it blank because it's easier for them to not have the accountability


----------



## Friendly Futa (Apr 10, 2021)

Banned for contrabanding NFT  shotacon


----------



## Fascist Frederick (Apr 10, 2021)

If you list every ban as: "Banned for being a Bryan Dunn sock" you'd only be wrong half the time.


----------



## moseph.jartelli (Apr 10, 2021)

My god. I came here just now. to create this thread.

Its time. I'm a real gossip girl and I like thr deets


----------



## Lame Entropy (Apr 10, 2021)

Banned for being homophobic by mentioning Russell Greer's gay escort.


----------



## Clostridium Botulinum (Apr 11, 2021)

Banned for being less passable than @Dee Price


----------



## All Cops Are Based (Apr 11, 2021)

Banned for undermining the lived experience of the Mario Brothers 2 boss Birdo


----------



## Spunt (Apr 11, 2021)

End all ban reasons with "...in a sensitive thread".


----------



## Hitman One (Apr 11, 2021)

Banned for threatening to commit acts of terrorism in Minecraft.


----------

